# neon tetra acting very oddly



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

so i have had my fish in my 3.5 gallon tank for about 2 months now (sence easter). i 3 tetras, 2 zebra danios, 2 red phantom tetras, and 1 small catfish
so my one tetra is bobbing up and down but is living.. he will atempt to eat but he cant stay boyunt long enough. all of the other fish are thriving, its just him any advise will do...


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

First off that aquarium is extremely overstocked, what you have should be in at least a 10g.

It may be caused by stress, swim bladder problems. Do you have any petsmarts, petco's, or good fish stores that will test your water for you? Neons like soft water so if your waters really hard it will make them unhealthy.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That is a grossly overstocked tank. Those fish need at least a 10 gal tank, and you have some problems with the number of fish in the schools. All tetra need at least 6 of the same species of tetra around or they get stressed. I'm betting the fish is stressed from overcrowding, overstocking, and lack of buddies. Petco is having a dollar per gallon sale right now. I'd hurry over there and get a 20 or 30 gallon tank as your tetra and zebra danio should all be in groups of 6. That means 6 neons, 6 red phantoms, and 6 zebra danio.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Neon tetra like to be with their own type,try getting 3-5 or more.And yes it is overstocked.Your tetra maybe suffering swimbladder diseases.
Red phantom tetras will be suitable with only 5 of their species,i only have 4.
You need at least 6 danios in your tank.
Do you have a filter?
Do you give them water changes?


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

i have very hard well water that i let sit for 5 days when i do a water change... i am planning to move to a 15 gallon when i have the money and time he seems to be doing fine after i feed them and he only really dose it when the light is on. he is like paralyzed by light


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I would go larger than a 15 gallon tank with all of those fish in there; you will need schools of 6 fish each species you have in there (total 18 fish or maybe more if your small catfish is a corydora). The very hard water is not appreciated by any of those fish. They are all softwater fish. Some like the zebra danio can adapt to harder water, but the red phantoms and neon tetras won't last very long in that water. They will also be less colorful. You can read more about each of the fish you have here: Neon Tetra (Paracheirodon innesi) TFK Profile , Zebra Danio (Danio rerio) TFK Profile , Red Phantom Tetra (Hyphessobrycon sweglesi) TFK Profile

Letting your hard water sit for a few days does nothing for the hardness; letting the water sit allows the chlorine (but not chloritamines) to evaporate. Hardness doesn't evaporate away. The only way to reduce the hardness is to dilute the water with pure water (RO or distilled).


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

If you want it to be soft,you can try adding AIL to it.


----------

